# I&EW Steamup 2011



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a preview of the meet this past weekend. So, aboard for a trip around the I&EW and thanks to Jim/JoAnne for hosting the event:


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice video Charles. Thanks for posting! -- Scott


----------



## swanpondwv (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting the vid. 

Thank you to Jim for hosting the event. Wonderful layout. 

And thanks to John for helping me run my 0-4-0 switcher. 

Wish I'd been able to learn about the Aster engines. Need to pick out my next loco. 

Bill


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, 

Thanks for posting. Looks like Jo-Anne's engine up front. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

One more, (lunch) for those who would like to determine why this unique among the vast collection of live steam at the I&EW meet:


Unique steam engine 


Alan
This one is for you and Ryan for all the effort to get the flat face to the steamup and smile(s) to the wonderful owner(s) 


RMS Accucraft AC-6


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan

Oops... wrong upload, here is the one:


Cabforward AC-6 Flatface by RMS


----------



## jmp (Oct 4, 2008)

Fantastic looking AC-6! The weathering job is very convincing. My hat is off.

Mike


----------



## JWLaRue (Jan 3, 2008)

I too want to thank Jim and JoAnne for the SteamUp! I do not make everyone, but always look forward to each with great anticipation. Great layout, great people, and a great time. Also a big additional 'thanks' to Jeff Runge for spending time with me and offering a some great fine tuning tips for my Aster Mikado.

.......until the next one,

Jeff


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Another lunch special giving insight to the steam up at the I&EW layout. 

Viewers have the options:

Short overview with the photos that more or less represent the variety of locomotives and some of the engineers on hand


Alan Redeker conversion of AC-12 to AC-6 Flat face weather by Ryan with many modifications:










Harry who was wearing a name tag from the first I&EW steam up 











Hank operating a very impressive and very capable endurance "O" live steam engine with Dr. Rivet watching his freight cars during the run.











Jeff's Berk with the highly secret component allowing for a good pull of long train. 











A spy shot of Chuck running 











Paul's impressive lighting arrangement on the Berkshire 











Tom excellent modified Aster Mike 











Roman's modified Hudson finding the sweet spot with balance between fire, water and speed. 












More in depth close up of the many locomotives, trains and people on flickr

IEW Spring 2011 meet 


There is the long, long almost armchair tape delayed version of the meet. Youtube has continued to invite me to post longer than 15 minutes, I decided to make a "full length" "B" movie short (even has chase scenes)-


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles,

Great video.

I always like those track level shots, along side a steamer. It kind of reminds me of a video Mr. Weltyk took of the inaugural run of my Scotsman, at DH, back in ought four.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Charles and Ryan, 
Good video. 
Starts off a little badly with Ryan 'working it', and missing seeing the loco for most of the circuit!!!!! 
Not too sure about the speed of some of those freights though. 
Seem to be going at crack express speeds! 
Mind you, with such a large track you probably don't want to have to wait for ten minutes for it to come around again!!! 
Also, we'll 'let' Jim run his Pullman train behind the GWR loco, as there was indeed only 'one' Pullman train on the Great Western (the Torquay Pullman) that only ran for one year in 1929! 
It does sound really good, especially coming up the incline. 
I'm just going to have to get to one of Jim's events one of these days when I've retired. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

David 

My Brit friend with the Aster Castle was willing to lower his "prototype standards" for my personal convenience. I had offered to assemble a proper rake of GWR Collett coaches or a set of Bars I Toplights so he had a correct train. You are correct that GWR and Pullman had a contract for the years 1928-29, but my cars do not have the correct names for the Torquay Pullman. Fortunately the train was at speed so you did not notice that. You should be pleased that we were not pulling a set of SP Daylight cars behind the Castle. LOL.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim
Here is a video of the "I&EW" AC-6 performing well. Also, I need to correct Alan Redeker corporation initials: RMC 

AC-6 run 


David
I did not edit the "chase" and kinda like the disappear the re-appear and not knowing when and where somewhat like a real chase. With that said, it was a first try with the camera and new photo flat car plus I was a bit lazy not following it to adjust the angles on the curves. Anyways, nice scenic views!!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Charles, 
I wonder if some clever wizard and motorize the camera mount on the car to lock onto say the front light of the following loco? 
I'm sure that that will keep some electronics wiz busy for a while! 
Still a good video. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 22 Jun 2011 12:15 PM 
I wonder if some clever wizard and motorize the camera mount on the car to lock onto say the front light of the following loco? 
I'm sure that that will keep some electronics wiz busy for a while! 



Well, it won't automatically lock on to the locomotive, but you could get the same effect by combining one of these: http://www.servocity.com/html/spt50..._tilt.html
with one of these: http://www.raidentech.com/24ghzmiwicoc.html to move the camera around via R/C. Better yet, it could be mounted inside a passenger car or caboose, or maybe even a locomotive cab (in 1:20.3 anyway) for a more realistic vantage point than the standard video camera-on-flatcar trick.


I'm about halfway there, I just bought the tilt-and-pan mount from Servo City and tried it out with my mini keychain cam. The only problem with that is you can't see what the camera has seen until you download the clip to the computer. The remote cam would let you "look around" in real time. A separate microphone would be good too, that could be mounted away from the noise of the tilt-and-pan servos.


----------

